# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Compro/Alquilo Maquinaria Uva

## Jose Moreno

Estimados, 
Compro/alquilo maquinaria para aplicación de pesticidas/foliares en parrones de uva.   tractor viñateroAtomizador 
Muchas gracias 
Contacto: abel.zare@jylagroexportaciones.comTemas similares: Alquilo 46 Has en Paijan, La Libertad Alquilo fundo agricola en Pisco Alquilo o me asocio: Fundo 30 has. Alquilo terreno cañete Alquilo Terreno en Paijan

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola tengo 4 atomizadores Guarany NUEVOS en venta (tambien azufran sin ningún implemento adicional) si te interesa me escribes  kscastaneda@hotmail.com, estan en remate.

----------

